# BioShock and BioShock 2



## ico (May 8, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/SRXQP.jpg *i.imgur.com/3Ceqj.jpg


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Something tells me that you have been playing either one of this game lately & want to share something ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

Better late then never. 

Bioshock 1 was absolutely amazing. The storyline was extremely intriguing and everything felt fresh. Loved the concept of it's gameplay and how our actions towards the little sisters influenced the ending. Bioshock 2 was a bit of a let down. It felt exactly like the first game, but lacked something in terms of presentation. 

I have high hopes for Bioshock: Infinite.


----------



## asingh (May 8, 2011)

Played the first one. Damn good. Still to play the 2nd offering. Got the disk though..!


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

Second one is more fun, first one felt repetitive afterwards.

A lot of enemy variations in second one. Big Sister freaked me out with the high pitched shrieks.

A lot more chars in Bioshock 2. Hacking is better. Even Plasmids have different tier of upgrades.

Much better graphics, looks good on widerscreen.

Big Daddy
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5696370149_37d55832b0_z.jpg

Spear gun (remind me of FEAR nailgun)
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3449/5696369723_e220619432_z.jpg

You are fired:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/5696944420_8dbbb3cc2b_z.jpg

Big Sister (most fierce enemy)
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/5696943458_42a7f405b2_z.jpg

It's a tarp:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2247/5696940020_22611ebda1_z.jpg

Why you no die, Big Daddy ?:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2442/5696362053_90d538192d_z.jpg

More than one moment:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2576/5696360981_b1e3ae7e4d_z.jpg

Look there was an angel, Mr Bubbles:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3594/5696933886_76a6bdbdb8_z.jpg

Nailed the Brute Splicer:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/5696355155_f32ecab04f_z.jpg

Nailed 'em:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2168/5696929582_cdc68de137_z.jpg

A moment before:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2013/5696352437_f06c05bb44_z.jpg

Go wild ! (so many witty posters there):
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/5696352065_e36c8ef3ac_z.jpg

Mr Bubbles, are you ready to play the game ?
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2605/5696927066_79495a85fc_z.jpg

This plane will crash tomorrow:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3371/5696924550_3245a1d4d7_z.jpg

Doodles by Eleneor;
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/5696341319_ecfb02703e_z.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

Big Sister was the only REAL stand out, in terms of enemy variation, with the rest being mere clones of the first. Yes, her screams were intimidating. Not to mention, being a pain to deal with her, especially when there's more than one to deal with.


----------



## asingh (May 8, 2011)

^^
Those really look extremely nice.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

Oh dam! I forgot about the addition of Brute and Spider Splicers in the sequel. They were pretty good too.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

I played both of em. But some reasons I liked first one more than the second one. Although I also enjoyed second one very much and it was damn good. Damn now I miss those cute faces of those little sisters when they used to say Thank you Thank you Mr. Bumblebee.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2011)

Both the games are awesome. I liked the second more because you get to carry a little sister around.  Man it was fun.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Bioshock 1 was a masterpiece without any doubt. Bioshock 2 was only created bcos it left many people wanting for more. Levine, Bioshock 1's writer, stated that he didnt return for the sequel bcos he had told the story in Bioshock 1 only & there was no need of any sequel. Now he has returned with Bioshock: Infinite. Anyways, the story was crappy in the sequel. Only the gameplay was better..esp the Big daddy's drill.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Bioshock 1 was a masterpiece without any doubt. Bioshock 2 was only created bcos it left many people wanting for more. Levine, Bioshock 1's writer, stated that he didnt return for the sequel bcos he had told the story in Bioshock 1 only & there was no need of any sequel. Now he has returned with Bioshock: Infinite. Anyways, the story was crappy in the sequel. Only the gameplay was better..esp the Big daddy's drill.


Yeah Bioshock's story was awesome and very different while story of Bioshock 2 was kind of predictable. I am not saying that story was bad it was good but not like Bioshock. I actually liked gameplay of Bioshock more satisfying even though it had some limitation it was good for me while in Bioshock 2 I feel like I was god because it was much easier. The only foe that really challenged me was Big Sister and nothing else.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Damn now I miss those cute faces of those little sisters when they used to say Thank you Thank you Mr. *Bubbles*.


fixed 



gameranand said:


> The only foe that really challenged me was Big Sister and nothing else.


I completed the whole game using Spear Gun. It was easy to kill double big sisters too.

Gameplay of Bioshock 2 was better.
Bioshock 1 = Andrew Ryan
Bioshock 2 = Big Daddy and Eleanor


----------

